

Should a start-up wait until it finds the perfect team? - oldpond

Should a start-up wait until it finds the perfect development team, or should it just hire whoever is available and try to manage it along?<p>I am working on an idea now, and I've interviewed a couple of devs for it.  In general, resumes I have received have been good and the candidates have been okay, but they are not my dream team.<p>I know a couple of developers locally who I would love to have on my team.  They get it, they're self motivating, and they are fun to work with.  However, they are fully employed and risk averse.  Should I give up my dream of finding the perfect team and just hire based on availability and price?
======
dutchrapley
I can't speak from personal experience, so I'm not going to offer advice based
on my experience.

But, do listen to the Mixergy interview with Jason Jacobs of RunKeeper
-<http://mixergy.com/runkeeper-jason-jacobs-interview/> \- he started working
with contractors. There's some real pearls of wisdom in there.

